# Griffin 25mm Mini



## Guy13 (24/8/16)

I am seriously considering getting one of these(as i broke my regular 25mm Griffin). I really enjoyed the original tank and reckon that the smaller one(mini) should give me even more flavour. Any thoughts? I am all about flavour (Ok even i think that's cheesy)


----------



## Taariqh17 (28/8/16)

Flavour is amazing. Got mine yesterday


----------



## Idiot (12/10/16)

Guy13, Did you get the Griffin 25 Mini?

Taariqh17, Is yours leaking?

I have one and it leaks. O rings are new. I suspect the wicking is incorrect (cotton too thick maybe) but any tips will be appreciated.

Sorry for jacking your thread


----------



## Guy13 (12/10/16)

Idiot said:


> Guy13, Did you get the Griffin 25 Mini?
> 
> Taariqh17, Is yours leaking?
> 
> ...



Hi there
Yeah I got mine and battled mightily with leaking and then spit back...what helped was the "troll doll hair method" as described in Grimmgreen's review... check it out.... if you don't come right let me know...I will do a little picture thing for ya


----------



## Idiot (12/10/16)

Thank you Guy13, I will check out Grimmgreen's review.
Is it cos the juice is leaking from the wicking into the air flow channel?


----------



## Guy13 (12/10/16)

It could be, but with the elevated airflow under the coil it's not likely ( if I am understanding the question correctly) just use caution when priming as I was priming my coils and dropping liquid directly into the airflow


----------



## Idiot (12/10/16)

The Griffin 25 Mini air flow holes are elevated but also much larger than the coils so the either ends of the coil has cotton directly over the ends of the air holes as well.
It could be leaking from the cotton into the holes due to the cotton being too thick and holding too much juice.
I will experiment some more.


----------



## Huffapuff (12/10/16)

Idiot said:


> The Griffin 25 Mini air flow holes are elevated but also much larger than the coils so the either ends of the coil has cotton directly over the ends of the air holes as well.
> It could be leaking from the cotton into the holes due to the cotton being too thick and holding too much juice.
> I will experiment some more.



I've found that as long as the entire wicking slots area is covered in cotton there are no leaks - and I stuff a fair amount of cotton in there! But be careful to not let the cotton drop down through the holes as this then restricts the juice flow and you can start to get dry hits.

Just to ask, as this is a problem I have, what do you use to fill your tank? Some of my droppers are a bit large and cause a bit of liquid to seep into the top airflow channels when I refill. This then runs down the chimney and out the AFC so that there is a bit of liquid around the airflow control ring. Could this be an issue for you too?

As well as looking at Grimm Green's troll doll method, I found New Amsterdam Vapes' tutorial useful too:


----------



## shabbar (12/10/16)

my griffin 25 mini leaks like a sieve , getting pretty annoyed with it. 

tried the troll doll method too and no joy , have a 24g nichrome , 2.5mm 7 wrap duals in.


----------



## Idiot (12/10/16)

Thanks huff, I use a dropper with a fine tip and ensure I do not get juice in the air flows or any spillage for that matter.
When the tank is filled and standing upright it's ok but as soon as I vape or tilt the tank the juice starts leaking out of the bottom air slots.


----------

